# Would like you to meet my Ezo the shibusky



## Ezo (Jan 29, 2010)

Currently 8 weeks and a few days old...









A shot of his amazing sapphire blue eyes









He should be no larger than 25lbs..
amazing dog


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

As much as I am against purposely breeding mutts, that is one stunning pup.
He must be mister independent if he's part husky, part shiba.


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. Those eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

He is a cutie! Did you adopted him from shelter?


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I, too, hate purposely bred (or should I say, without a purpose at all!) "designers." But he really is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG!! SOOOOO cute!! Never stop posting pictures of this one!!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

StarfishSaving said:


> I, too, hate purposely bred (or should I say, without a purpose at all!) "designers." But he really is a gorgeous boy.


i really hope he is a rescue. 

i just dont understand the purpose of breeding such opposite breeds like that, gah!!!


----------

